

Snowclone search example - Raphael
http://www.google.com/search?q=%22one+*+to+rule+them+all%22+-ring

======
Raphael
This method of using a wildcard and excluded term just occurred to me.
(Admittedly it fails if the original word appears somewhere else.) Hope you
like it.

If you have no idea what this is about, refer to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowclone>

